# Pickled Northern PIke



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for pickled northern pike? A guy I used to know in Mankato gave me some his mother had made. It was soooo much better than pickled herring, and I love pickled herring. Anyway, he refused to share his mother' recipe. Thanks in advance. Eric


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's the one we use. This is from my great grandma, but it's good. Dad said there was a crock on the table at every meal, even breakfast!!!

5/8 cup of salt per quart of fish 
Cover it all with white vinegar, shake once a day for 5 days
On the 6th day, rinse the fish under cold water really well.
Pack into jars and layer with onions.

Brine For each Gallon of fish
2 Quart Vinegar
3 cups Sugar
Pickling spices to taste(I used 4 Tablespoons heaped)
2 Tablespoons Whole mustard
1 Tablespoon Peppercorn 
Refridge For 3 days and then enjoy.

Play with it, get it to where you want it. The measurements are goofy at times, but it is an old recipe, But it is GOOD!!!!


----------



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you so very much.! I will give it a try when we can start getting out on the ice.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

One thing missing in the recipe is how to avoid the tapeworms which are found in that type of fish. Meat either has to be frozen at 0ÂºF for 48 hours or the meat pieces simmered for 10 minutes. Only recipe I ever used for Northerns was to boil the brine solution as outlined in the following site:

www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/DJ1087.html

Martin


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Big Swede,

If you ever get to Braham, MN go to the Day Fish Co. They make wonderful pickled fish (and lutefisk). People travel for 100s of miles just to buy their pickled fish.


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

No problem Big Swede! I did freeze my fish 1st, oh wait, they were frozen and stacked like cord wood on the ice..LOLOLOL. I never boiled the brine...


----------



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever: I Will stop in there next time I am in the area. Dandelion Acres: that is what MY intentions are.


----------

